# Haddon Hall Buxton



## miss survey (Mar 10, 2011)

The end of a lovely building 

http://www.buxtonadvertiser.co.uk/news/beginning_of_the_end_1_3166322

See http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=8188&highlight=haddon+hall


----------



## scribble (Mar 27, 2011)

*Haddon Hall Hotel*

Just an update from BBCwebsite




27 March 2011 Last updated at 14:44 Share this pageFacebookTwitter ShareEmail Print Fire-hit Buxton hotel to be demolishedContinue reading the main story 
Related Stories
Former hotel fire is 'suspicious'
A landmark Derbyshire building is to be demolished over safety concerns.

Haddon Hall Hotel, in London Road Buxton, is a four-storey structure dating from the late 19th Century. It has been empty for several years.

Officials said it had deteriorated rapidly after a fire in February 2010 and part of the roof line had become unstable in recent high winds.

The owners have told High Peak Borough Council that an eight-week demolition programme will begin on 28 March.

The council said it had brought in the fire and rescue service's hydraulic platform to make parts of the structure safe in early March after the owners said they did not have the equipment.

Work to clear the site will start at the back and work towards London Road, which may need to be temporarily closed.


----------



## scribble (Jul 7, 2011)

*Haddon Hall Hotel Buxton*

...is now a pile of rubble. I've looked to see if anyone's posted since the demolition but can't find anything. If I've been pre-empted, apologies. I just thought it needed a brief mention by way of a requiem. It was such a magnificent building. Flattened.


----------



## krela (Jul 8, 2011)

You pre-empted yourself!


----------



## scribble (Jul 8, 2011)

Oops sorry. I had only heard about it but not seen it. I think. It's the end of term and my brain is fudge!:err:


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 9, 2011)

I took this in the middle of june  

I live just behind this pile of rubble


----------



## gingrove (Jul 9, 2011)

That's fitting- the contractors being called Heritage Demolition!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 9, 2011)

Such a shame! When we visted Harpur Hill, we always kept our eye on this place as we thought about having a mooch about.

Now we won't be able to  as gingrove says, a rather apt name!


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 9, 2011)

Last time I had a walk about inside I left sharpish after finding a mattress surrounded by sharps, I was hoping it would be renovated


----------



## DegenerateBum (May 19, 2015)

PaulPowers said:


> I live just behind this pile of rubble



You live near me then Paul


----------



## krela (May 19, 2015)

Please don't drag up 4 year old threads.


----------

